# Best quiver for 3D



## Mr.Rigpig (Oct 13, 2006)

What are the differences between target and field quivers? What are the pros and cons of each? Im using a cheap target one ($10) and its just not cutting it. I want to get a decent quiver but I'm not going to buy 3 or 4 different ones just to try out and never use them again. I want to stay away from the bow mounted quiver for 3D. 
Thanks


----------



## cableguy (May 20, 2010)

My quiver is very simple.It has 4 arrow tubes,pouch for release up top where belt goes thru,zipper pouch on side for tools,bug spray,what not.Slots to put score cards,pens, pencils.D-ring to hang arrow puller ,or what ever can clip on.Had it for 10-15 yrs..maybe 25.00 at that time.Find one that will cover all your needs to get through a course.There are alot to choose from...wide price range


----------



## cableguy (May 20, 2010)

Forgot to add...i use the same quiver for field,indoor,and 3-D.Just change out the arrows


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

dont rule out the seat....:thumbs_up


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

I have the Easton field quiver(QF50 I think) and that is great, I have an Angel that is the benchmark, in my opinion, and I need to order a Sweet Seat. Getting all that weight off your body and into the Sweet Seat is the only way to go, in my opinion.


----------



## itsme (Nov 6, 2007)

Good point, you wont even care about a quiver when you happen upon a 4+ hour round on a hot muggy day, with all the bugs, another good point for a seat, something to attach your Thermacell to. IMO seats are the best thing to attach arrow tubes to and carry all your neccesities



tntone said:


> dont rule out the seat....:thumbs_up


----------



## mathewsdad (Apr 26, 2012)

there are many different styles of quivers, i prefer the ones that angle your arrows to your back side, its all preference but make sure you purchase one that will provide you with enough space to pack what u need for the day...and yes for those shoots u attend that have a much larger feild, the chair does make for a much more relaxing day...


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I like the way the easton hip quivers look, I see them in shops from time to time and they just look good. I personally am using a stool and I have golf tubes taped to that I carry from target to target, I prefer to not have anything on my person but my binos and the stool has proven to have so many advantages to a hip quiver that I may never go back.


----------



## strapassasin (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the field style quivers, your arrows arent out in front of you and they dont flop around...


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

The best quiver I have found. It's comfortable too.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

outbackarcher said:


> The best quiver I have found. It's comfortable too.


you forgot to open your picnic table larry


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Like ragu...its in there. Actually folds up on the side. Lol

I get some looks but boy is it cozy.


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

You all are copying me:wink: Except I got the camo one. Harbor Frieght has them on sale for 25.00:thumbs_up
Charlie


----------

